
Oracle Issues Statement - domino
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/503333
======
viraptor
Could someone explain what's the point? It's done, it's the past now. Why do
they care to publish a statement like that? Unless they just want to publicly
point at HP and laugh...

Additionally that powerpoint file is probably full of "for your eyes only"
marks, so there's not much they can prove using it.

